# Will take unwanted birds



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

I live in Pennsylvania in the country. I would love to take pigeons that needs a home. I am interested in rollers, ferrals, and homers.. If any other breed comes to question.. i will look forward to trying it out. Thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Rick,

As far as I know you have been advertising for unwanted birds for 2 years now.

Have you given a home to any pigeons in this time? If so, how many? What happened to them?

I am curious. Firstly because there was a time when you were snatching them from bridges as they roosted and,secondly, because I have had so little trouble finding pigeons to rescue that I would be terrified of advertising for more because I would soon be overwhelmed.

How come you haven't been overwhelmed?

Cynthia


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I'm curious about this also Rick. 

How many pigeons that were in need of a home have you taken in?

Julie


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks for your responses, I took in only 2 birds, and as of now they are still with me. I dont catch birds under bridges anymore, that was a stage i was going through to get my loft filled. I now am into Racing Homers and have around 41 total in my loft, that i bought. Granted out of the 41 there are ferals in there.


----------

